# تشكيلة جديدة من المضيئات وصلت الان باسعار الجملة (الفراولة العجيبة المضيئة)



## صالح (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نعلــــــن للجميع عن وصول بضاعة مشكلة من المضيئات الجديدة مرفق لكم الصور للمشاهدة من تصويرنا الخاص 
الكاسات :
 كاسات مخروطية كريستال ب 7 الوان
كاسات مخروطية بدون كريستال ب 7 الوان
كاسات دائرية كريستـــــــــال ب7 الوان






الثلج :
ثلج القلوب ب 7 الوان
ثلج المكعبات ب 7 الوان
الفراولة العجيبة المضيئة ب 7 الوان







 الاســـــــــــعار مناسبة للجميـــــــــــــــع

 البيــــــــــــــــــع بالدرزن والقطاعي


----------



## هابى قيرر (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تشكيلة جديدة من المضيئات وصلت الان باسعار الجملة (الفراولة العجيبة المضيئة)*

طيب ممكن لو سمحت كم اسعار الدرزن 


مشكور وبتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## ورده بستان (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تشكيلة جديدة من المضيئات وصلت الان باسعار الجملة (الفراولة العجيبة المضيئة)*

بالتوفيق انشالله

ممكن اسعارهم بالجمله وقطاعي


----------



## أحلى منى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: تشكيلة جديدة من المضيئات وصلت الان باسعار الجملة (الفراولة العجيبة المضيئة)*

يسلمووووو ع المنتجات الحلو ة
والى الامام


----------

